# FLR (M) Application - PEO service - Checklist and copies of all documents?



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello,

I have my PEO appointment next week, and was wondering if someone can please check over my docs and advise if I am missing anything? Additionally, will I need to provide copies of all documents provided? including copies of our passports and ID's on the day? 

You will find that we have provided loads of correpondence and some correspondence are from the same source but with varying dates. The reason being is because I have the impression that we will need to provide correspondence from 6 different sources each, if we dont have enough joint ones, and the dates will need to spread out evenly. Majority of our sources sends us monthly statements, and we don't have many bills/staements issued quarterly, hence why we had to provide so many correspondence letters to spread them out evenly for the past 2.5 years since our last visa grant... Are we doing this correctly? or are we going overkill with all the letters spread out for 2.5 years? If you look at the different months for each correspondence, you can understand why we had no choice but to provide so many to cover the 2.5 years and 6 different source rule.. Thanks in advance for your advice!

To support my application, the following documents are submitted:
-	FLR (M) Application Form completed with two passport-sized photographs of myself, and one of my sponsor attached.
-	My Passport.
-	My current Residence Permit Biometric card
-	My driver’s licence paper counterpart
-	Sponsors Passport. 
-	Sponsors letter from UK Border Agency granting him British Citizenship

Evidence of Relationship:
-	Marriage Certificate
-	15 x wedding photos & various photographs of us together throughout the past 3 years
-	Evidence of our trip to his home countryto visit family and friends before our wedding.
-	Evidence of other trips/holidays we’ve taken together 

Evidence of Meeting the Financial Requirement (£18,600) Section 7.3A - Applicants income only - from salaried employment:
-	7 months’ payslips – HR printed them and provided a cover letter to verify them. I asked for 6, but they provided 7 months.
-	6 months personal bank statements, accompanied with letter from bank verifying the statements: wage payment highlighted on each statement)
-	Letter from employer to confirm employment, salary and home address
-	Original copy of employment contract
-	Employer letters notifying annual pay rise and bonuses – 2014 & 2015
-	P60 covering tax year 2014 – 2015

Evidence of Accommodation:
-	3 x Tenancy agreement for 2012, 2013, 2014 - ongoing
-	Letter from landlord confirming number of rooms, and tenants residing at flat
-	Council Tax letter confirming that we are both liable to pay council tax at address.

Evidence of Co-habitation:

Joint correspondence:
1.	Letter from bank confirming that we share a Joint bank account accompanied with a copy of our most recent bank statement - 5 Oct 2015
2.	Joint Health Insurance policies for 2013/2014 & 2015/2016
3.	Council Tax bills in joint names for period 2013/2014 & 2015/2016 
4.	Gym - letter confirming joint membership 

Applicant’s correspondence:
1.	6 months personal bank statements addressed accompanied with a bank letter verifying the statements – 12 May 2015 – 23 Oct 2015
2.	Sky Bill – Oct 2015
3.	Superannuation statement– Sept 2015
4.	Chiropractic Clinic Statement – March 2015 – Sept 2015
5.	Letter from London Bridge Hospital – June 2015
6.	Doctor Letter - June 2015
7.	NHS Letter - May 2015
8.	HCA Letter – 11 May 2015
9.	London Bridge Hospital Letter - March 2015
10.	TFL Oyster card letter February 2015
11.	Another Bank letter– Aug 2014 - Nov 2014
12.	Sky Bill - April 2014
13.	Chiropractic Clinic Statement – Sept 2014 – Feb 2015
14.	Chiropractic Clinic Statement – Feb 2014 – Aug 2014
15.	Chiropractic Clinic Statement – July 2013 – Dec 2013

Sponsors correspondence: 
Sponsor is self-employed. He has correspondence from his accountant verifying that the sponsor is the Director and sole shareholder of the business registered at the home address. Thus, all correspondence to the business is in fact to the sponsor, and we are using some these correspondence to make up the missing period correspondence spreading over the last 2.5 years.

1.	Accountant letter– May 2013 – Letter confirming sponsor is sole shareholder of business registered at home address.
2.	Directors Report and Financial Statements - to prove sponsor is sole share holder and director of business. 
3.	Virgin Media letter - October 2015
4.	HMRC Corporation Tax letter – Addressed to business name - September 2015
5.	Specsavers – August 2015 
6.	Travel Agency invoice – August 2015
7. Personal Bank statements – December 2014 – Jan 2015, May – June 2015, June – July 2015
8.	Camerasure letter – November 2014
9.	HMRC Corporation Tax letter – September 2014
10.	Orange Phone Bill – July 2014
11.	Personal Bank statement – 25 March 2014
12.	TV License – February 2014
13.	Personal Bank statement – January 2014
14.	BT Phone bill – December 2013
15.	DSA – Letter of completion of training course for Motor Bicycles – 26 September 2013
16.	Chiropractic clinic statement – May 2015 – May 2015
17.	Chiropractic clinic statement – March 2015 
18.	Chiropractic clinic statement – Oct 2014 – Feb 2015
19.	Chiropractic clinic – April – Sept 2014
20.	Chiropractic clinic – July 2013 – Dec 2013


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Things you don't need:

My driver’s licence paper counterpart
-	Sponsors letter from UK Border Agency granting him British Citizenship -his passport proves that he's a citizen
-	Evidence of our trip to his home countryto visit family and friends before our wedding.-It matters that you live together, not that you travel together.
-	Evidence of other trips/holidays we’ve taken together -same as above.
P60 covering tax year 2014 – 2015-it doesn't cover the period you are using to meet the requirement so it's unnecessary.

If you are using Category A then provide 6 pay slips. 7 could cause confusion. You need the 6 most recent only.

You only need a current tenancy agreement to prove accommodation. If both names are on it you don't need a landlord letter.

You have way, way, way too much correspondence. You need 6 each. If you have 2 jointly for example that would mean you would each need 4 in your individual names. Stick to things like utility bills, doctor bills, HRMC correspondence. Things like gym membership, Sky bills, Virgin Media don't really prove that you live there. You do not need something for every single month. You need a selection spanning the last 2.5 years. so something every 5-6 months.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are both listed on the Council Tax statement, then statements from '13, '14, and '15 would count towards the 6 joint addressed items.

If you each submitted three additional personal bank statements each i.e. 3 from your collection and 3 from your partner's or a combination of personal bank statements, individual NHS headed appointment letters, DVLA letter, TV license whereby 3 of those items have your name on them and 3 of the items has your partner's name on them, then that would more than satisfy the living together requirement.

The main thing that they're looking at is that you live together, and if you don't have 6 joint addressed items to submit, then they will accept 12 individually addressed items (6 from applicant, 6 from sponsor) to satisfy the living together requirement *or* a combination of joint and individual items to equal 6 joint items.


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Nylon for your response. 

My driver’s licence paper counterpart - Can I use this as a correspodence letter to prove that I live at the address?
-	Sponsors letter from UK Border Agency granting him British Citizenship - he is currently still waiting to receive his British passport, hence why I thought it would be neccesary to provide the letter from UK Border to prove he has his British Citizenship granted.

-	Evidence of our trip to his home country to visit family and friends before our wedding.- I thought it would be good to prove that we are in a legitimate relationship and have met his family and friends. Or was all that only necessary for my first FLR application?

-	Evidence of other trips/holidays we’ve taken together -same as above. Thought I still needed to provide proof of our ongoing relationship.

P60 covering tax year 2014 – 2015- Can I use it for correspondence instead?

If you are using Category A then provide 6 pay slips. 7 could cause confusion. You need the 6 most recent only. - My HR person in Nottingham printed 7 even though I only asked for 6.. I would get rid of one, but her cover letter unfortunately includes teh dates for all 7 payslips.. She is on leave. not sure if I have enough time to get her to resend.

You only need a current tenancy agreement to prove accommodation. 
If both names are on it you don't need a landlord letter - The landlord letter was just stating that we both live at the address with one other tenant, number of bedrooms ,and to confirm that there are no issues of overcrowding.

You have way, way, way too much correspondence. You need 6 each. If you have 2 jointly for example that would mean you would each need 4 in your individual names. Stick to things like utility bills, doctor bills, HRMC correspondence. Things like gym membership, Sky bills, Virgin Media don't really prove that you live there. You do not need something for every single month. You need a selection spanning the last 2.5 years. so something every 5-6 months. - Thanks for the clarification on this one!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have broadband contract for my house and my separate office 1/2 mile away. So submitting my office bill doesn't prove I live there.


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you both for the tips and clarification. I guess we both have so many different correspondence each, and was struggling to narrow it down without being at risk of not providing enough. The confusing bit was not knowing how evenly the months needed to be spread out before it seems too much of a gap. Definitely will look over my docs and weed them out as much as I can tonight. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Joppa, I didn't realise that those bills will not be sufficient to prove the we live there. What are your thoughts on the below? Should I use these? Or leave them out?

Sponsors correspondence: 
Sponsor is self-employed. He has correspondence from his accountant verifying that the sponsor is the Director and sole shareholder of the business registered at the home address. Thus, all correspondence to the business is in fact to the sponsor, and we are using some these correspondence to make up the missing period correspondence spreading over the last 2.5 years.

1.	Accountant letter– May 2013 – Letter confirming sponsor is sole shareholder of business registered at home address.
2.	Directors Report and Financial Statements - to prove sponsor is sole share holder and director of business.


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

*FLR (M) - PEO service - Provide a copy of all documents?*

Hello,

Will I need to provide a copy of all documents provided on the day, including a photocopy of our passports and marriage certificiate?

Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You should provide a copy of all your supporting documents, they will keep what they want and return the rest.

I did not provide a copy of the passports and my sponsor (husband) attended the appointment with me.


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you Salix! will this include a copy of my tenancy agreement also? Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes


----------

